# Forum > FPS > Destiny 2 Hacks|Cheats > Destiny 2 General Discussions >  Perfectaim is down, any alternativ?

## Futsu

Hello Guys,

So now Perfect AIM for Destiny is down, any one can suggest something else? Searched on Google but itd hard to find anything, what isn't scam...

----------


## meowmoo

None. Play like a regular person.

----------


## Forfitt

gatorcheats.com seem like the same thing, or you could go Ring-1, although it doesn't have the flying around and no clip

----------


## SlapsRUS

Gatorcheats received a cease order from bungie so his hack is about to stop being sold. Only other i know of is wallhax but since D2's recent release the hack is a bit wonky atm

----------

